# A Few of My Macro Photos



## Second Hand Pat (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey all,
I introduced myself over in the new members forum but thought I might just get into the swing of things. Here are a few of my macro photos. Please be gentle, still quite new at this.
Pat





Sun Kissed Purple Cone Flower by Pat Husband, on Flickr




Zebra Longwing Butterfly by Pat Husband, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2015)

Welcome Pat. Those are nice. My suggestion would be to either try focus stacking or close down the aperture to say f/8 for a little more depth of field.


----------



## Second Hand Pat (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Ron, something like this a little better? Focus stacking is beyond my post processing skills ATM.




Bulbine Flowers by Pat Husband, on Flickr


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice set. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Second Hand Pat (Jun 15, 2015)

BrickHouse said:


> Nice set. Welcome to the forum!



Thanks and appreciate the welcome 
Pat


----------

